# New R. variabilis viv



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Still have a few things to do but it is almost finished....The biggest thing is getting a piece of glass for a top cut. Also add leaf litter....


There are only 2 types of bromailids in this tank Neo 'Domino', and Billbegia 'Poquito mas'.

The rest of the plants break down like this:

Philodendron 'McColley's Finale'
Philodendron 'wend-imbe'
Philodendron oxycardium var. micans "Velvet leaf vine"
Cissus discolor
Deffinbachia "Camille'

Jewel orchid
Sarcoglottis sceptrodes

Here are some pics


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I really like your use of negative space. A very eye catching viv!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

WeeNe858 said:


> I really like your use of negative space. A very eye catching viv!


Thank you...I wanted to do something a bit differant then I had on my other vivs. This one does not have a "background" technically nothing is attached to the glass except for the branch....I also have some home made vines I made that I used in there.....


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

LOVE the Neo 'Domino'!!!

How much light does it get to stay this color?

Steve


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Steverd said:


> LOVE the Neo 'Domino'!!!
> 
> How much light does it get to stay this color?
> 
> Steve


Not sure most of them I have were already colored up when I got them, but this tank is under a 24w LED spotlight with a Duo Diode of 4.5k and 6.5 k so here over the next few weeks I will know if the spot has enough punch to color them up...Other wise I will have to lower it a bit right now the light is about 2ft off the top edge of the tank.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

What size tank is this??


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking great (as usual), I really like the McColley's Finale, been wanting to incorporate a similar philo into my 75 build. I think we need frog pics though...even if they are in QT.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> What size tank is this??


This is a Zoomed 18x18x24



fieldnstream said:


> Looking great (as usual), I really like the McColley's Finale, been wanting to incorporate a similar philo into my 75 build. I think we need frog pics though...even if they are in QT.


Thanks Field.......
Yea it is a nice plant I got a couple when tropiflora had them on sale....

I will get some posted....


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I also like how the lighting is very "spotty". gives it a more natural look IMO.
just curious is the center piece a giant cork round or pieced together?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> I also like how the lighting is very "spotty". gives it a more natural look IMO.
> just curious is the center piece a giant cork round or pieced together?


Hey Dizzle

The center trunk is a big cork round that I had to cut down to fit....The spotty lighting is caused by the LED spotlight. I have really liked the LED spotlights the way the light is spotty and shadowed I really think it does give a more natural look like you mentioned...On any larger builds I am going to use the LED spotlights.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Azurel said:


> Hey Dizzle
> 
> The center trunk is a big cork round that I had to cut down to fit....The spotty lighting is caused by the LED spotlight. I have really liked the LED spotlights the way the light is spotty and shadowed I really think it does give a more natural look like you mentioned...On any larger builds I am going to use the LED spotlights.


ya ive worked with Diy Leds with reef aquariums but i like the look better on vivs than reefs. tank looks good, what kind of variabilis putting in? highland, inibico, or southern?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

They are UE/Inibico 'Highland' from Chris Miller and a male 'Highland' Rob Ossiboff line INIBICO from Florian frogs.....It is a group of 6 right now I assume I have a 2.1.2.....I know for sure I have 2 calling males the rest is just a guess at this point the female was a probable but have not seen any eggs in holding tank.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice they're goin to love that tank! Im planning on doing a nice display tank soon for some really special frogs.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

The way it's setup really makes wood details pop out. Nice choice of plants, it's well done!
Julien


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Julien...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

On a side note the substrate is a mix of peat moss, cocofiber, shredded sphag, and Turface MVP. I have used this mix on the last few vivs and the plants seem to love it and the drainage is excellent...Got the glass silicone on the top piece and the plants seem to like the higher humidity then they did before.....Once the leaf litter, springs/isos and frogs get put in I will update with some pics.

also looks like the male/female that are in one of the holing tanks have laid a egg mass that was bad, but showing signs of some breeding which is awesome.....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Updated pics.....

Leaf litter was added and microfauna about 2 weeks ago or so(this pic)....










As well the R. variabilis have also been added 2 nights ago. It looks like right now it is a 2.2.2 ratio......


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking awesome James, I think I'm gonna test out some turface in my substrate.
P.S. still diggin that Philo.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Looking awesome James, I think I'm gonna test out some turface in my substrate.
> P.S. still diggin that Philo.


Thanks Field.....Yea it is a really nice plant had I known they are as nice as they are, I would have bought a bunch more for the price they were offered.....I have another waiting for the next build...

Congrats on your graduation as well.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking viv. Nice depth.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Azurel said:


> Thanks Field.....Yea it is a really nice plant had I known they are as nice as they are, I would have bought a bunch more for the price they were offered.....I have another waiting for the next build...
> 
> Congrats on your graduation as well.


Nice, I'm gonna try to find some. I have plenty of extra wendimbe offshoots, if you ever want some let me know.
And thanks, guess its about time to be a grown up...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome build. Very unique. Good job


----------

